# best/saved threads



## messy (Oct 10, 2018)

what happened to the too-good-to-lose, best-of-enworld threads? i can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Nagol (Oct 11, 2018)

messy said:


> what happened to the too-good-to-lose, best-of-enworld threads? i can't find them anywhere.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?52-Archive-threads


----------



## Nagol (Oct 12, 2018)

I didn't have  a lot of time yesterday so I just posted a link to them.

I spent some time today looking around the site for some link/menu item/any other method of getting to the archived threads and can't find one.  There is no entry under the headings of Resources or EN World.  There is a link labeled "Archive" on the footer row of the page I thought might be it, but it's links just go back to the main page.  If it is supposed to link to the archived threads, it is broken.


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2018)

Nagol said:


> I spent some time today looking around the site for some link/menu item/any other method of getting to the archived threads and can't find one.




thanks for confirming. thought i was overlooking it.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks for this thread. I thought they'd vanished for some reason.


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 1, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------

